# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Sim900A Δεν κανει register στο δικτυο

## _pike

Καλησπερα.Πριν μια μερα μου ηρθε το modulaκι
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SIM900A-...item2ed9d71255

Λοιπον προσπαθησα να το κανω να δουλεψει αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.Ψαχνοντας στο νετ για ΑΤ εντολες βρηκα καποιες που τις εφαρμοσα και ειδα οτι βλεπει τα δικτυα οτι εχει σημα καλο αλλα για καποιο αγνωστο λογο δν κανει register στο δικτυο.Το κυκλωμα το τροφοδοτω απο μια μπαταρια νοκια κινητου οπου πιστευω πως πρεπει να θελει φορτισμα θα την φορτισω και θα ξαναδοκιμασω.

Μπορειτε να μου δωσετε συμβουλες στο τι να κοιταξω η να δοκιμασω?
Επισης κατι που με μπερδεψε πολυ ειναι οτι λενε οτι factory default σειριακα εχει baud rate 19200 αλλα.......Οταν εκανα connect εδειχνε συμβολα..το προβλημα λυθηκε οταν εστειλα την εντολη AT+IPR=19200 που σημαινει οτι δεν ηταν default αυτη η ταχυτητα αλλα προφανως το 0 γιατι τις δοκιμασα ολες......Οποτε υποψιαζομαι μην τυχον εχει καμια τετοια εντολη που μου ξεφευγει και γι'αυτο δεν κανει register στο δικτυο....Το δοκιμασα και με τις 3 εταιριες αλλα με καμια δεν εκανε register...

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτης

----------


## leosedf

SIM έχεις μέσα αφεντικό? Αν έχεις τότε θα κοιτάξεις να κάνεις register στην εταιρία που ανήκει η sim.
Δεν το ξέρω παραπάνω το 900 οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πω και πολλά.

----------


## _pike

Κωνσταντινε φυσικα και εxει sim...Οταν λες "_τότε θα κοιτάξεις να κάνεις register στην εταιρία που ανήκει η sim._" Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις τι εννοεις ?Η σιμ οταν ειναι τοποθετημενη σε κινητο δουλευει κανονικα.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## picdev

τον κωδικό τον έβαλες? ή τον απενεργοποίησες ?
πρέπει να διαβάσεις το datasheet του modem και όχι να κοιτάς εντολές απο εδώ και απο εκεί.
Μπορεί λέω να μην έχει αυτόματη ρύθμιση δικτύου απο default.
Εγώ πάντως 2 που έχω δοκιμάσει έχουν δουλέψει με τη πρώτη

----------


## leosedf

Εννοώ αν είναι vodafone να κάνεις register στη vodafone όχι στις άλλες.

----------


## _pike

φιλε μου ακη τον κωδικο τον εχω απενεργοποιησει....Δηλαδη με το που εβαλες την σιμ μετα απο λιγο το led αναβοσβηνε 64ms on kai 3000ms off? Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου δωσεις καμια ιδεα στο τι να κοιταξω μιας και που εχεις παιξει με αυτο το modulaki? "_Μπορεί λέω να μην έχει αυτόματη ρύθμιση δικτύου απο default."_Αυτο φοβαμαι και εγω...Θα δω το datashet Απλα εσυ ομως εκανες καποια ρυθμιση η απλως επαιξε?
Φιλε κωστα δεν εχω κανει καποια τετοια ενεργεια λογικα δεν θα επρεπε να κανει register στην εταιρια μονο του?

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## _pike

ΓΎΓΎΓΎΓΎΓΏ
RDY

+CFUN: 1

+CPIN: READY

+CREG: 0

+PACSP: 1

+CREG: 2

+CREG: 0


AT+CREG?
+CREG: 2,0
OK


AT+COPS?
+COPS: 0
OK

AT+CSQ
+CSQ: 12,0
OK

AT+COPS=?
+COPS: (2,"GR COSMOTE","C-OTE","20201"),(1,"vodafone GR","voda GR","20205"),(1,"TIM GR","TIM","20210"),,(0,1,4),(0,1,2)
OK


Ριξτε μια ματια η σιμ που εχω μεσα σε αυτην την δοκιμη ειναι της cosmote.......Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι αφου τα βλεπει γιατι δεν κανει register στο δικτυο???


*EDIT#

*Δοκιμασα και αυτα αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.....

AT+COPS=2
ERROR

AT+COPS=(2,"GR COSMOTE","C-OTE","20201")
ERROR

AT+COPS=2,"GR COSMOTE","C-OTE","20201"
ERROR

AT+COPS=2
ERROR

AT+COPS="2"
ERROR

----------


## _pike

Φιλε ακη το module που εχεις ειναι το 900 η το 900Α? Γιατι μαλλον το 900Α που εχω μονο εγω ειναι για την ασια..... :Cursing: 

Ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα αυτες τις συχνοτητες δεν τις υποστηριζουνε τα δικτυα κινητης που εχουμε????

900/1800MHz?????

----------


## picdev

Δοκιμασε να βαλεις ρυθμιση gsm μονο και το δικτυο στο αυτοματο.
Πρεπει να ειναι η παραμετρος 0 και στα 2. Μετα κανε cops? Να δεις τι εχει επιλεξει

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## _pike

ψαχνοντας αρκετες ωρες στο νετ κατεληξα πως το 900Α ειναι μονο για ασια Εχει πολυς κοσμος αυτο το προβλημα.....με αρκετη δυσκολι καταφερα να κανω update το firmware του.....(Λενε σε φορουμ οτι βαζοντας το firmware gia to 900 δουλευει.....)Για πρωτη φορα ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΕ!!!!!! Αλλα για καποιο λογο με πετα εξω.....

τα αποτελεσματα.....


+CPIN: NOT READY
ΓΎΓΎΓΎΓΎΓΏ
RDY


+CFUN: 1


+CPIN: READY


Call Ready
AT+cops?


+COPS: 0,0,"TIM GR"


OK


+CPIN: NOT READY


Ειμαι πολυ κοντα στην λυση του......Ελπιζω να βοηθησω και αλλον κοσμο απο εδω που μπορει να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα.....

----------

telepost_nikos (07-09-17)

----------


## _pike

Φιλοι μου δουλεψε!!!!! (βεβαια κανει κατι περιεργα....) λεπτομερειες αυριο........ :Smile: 

RDY
+CFUN: 1
+CPIN: READY
Call Ready
AT+CMGF=1
OK
AT+CMGS="+30697χχχχχχχ"


> hello
> 
+CMGS: 1
OK

----------

